# vinyl windows?



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a client requesting to paint her white vinyl windows to black. I know 100% Acrylic sticks to vinyl, but concerned with the extreme colour change. Anyone have any input on pros and cons of this?..


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've never been asked to do it, but I'd have to imagine the same buckling/expansion concerns that apply to vinyl siding would apply to vinyl windows. I don't think I'd go there.

Just did a quick search and yes same concerns apply. You'll be voiding any warranty, frames will warp, glass will break, nightmares will ensue.

That being said, I wonder if the 'vinyl safe' colours could be used on windows? Definitely not white to black though.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Xim uma primer


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

The potential risk would be too high IMO. The last thing you need is a house full of warping windows.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup, what they said. Very bad idea.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is concerned with black absorbing the heat and warping the window, which could happen. 

But a search from Jeld-Wen and a few other manufacturers came up with the the fact that they actually make black vinyl windows. So perhaps it can be done, who knows. 

Long story short, the lady would probably pay less money to have her windows replaced than to mess around with painting them. Especially if they have divided lights or mullions, a REAL pain to paint around. Then you'll have to worry about durability on single or double hung windows opening and closing. 

I've tried the 100% acrylics before and they don't hold up well at all. Color wise, yes. Durability wise...no. You need something to handle all the opening/closing, because once things start rubbing against each other, the paint is coming off. 

If you decided to go for it, post some before/afters and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Most door and window manufacturers do make products with very dark colours. The problem is that when they are produced, the materials are heat rated. The white windows will not be rated for the heat produced when they're painted black. The black windows will be rated for that temperature based on the material's formulation.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Sounds like everyone is concerned with black absorbing the heat and warping the window, which could happen.
> 
> But a search from Jeld-Wen and a few other manufacturers came up with the the fact that they actually make black vinyl windows. So perhaps it can be done, who knows.
> 
> ...


IIRC the manufacturers use different grades of vinyl depending on the color they are making. Changing a light to dark could cause it to get to a higher temp then it's built for. 
I'm sure there's a chance it'd be fine but I'd it worth it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Again, I'm with those that KNOW (as opposed to just thinking)that painting them black is a disaster waiting ty o happen for all the heat related issues stated. Interior, you could probably get away with it as they wouldn't be exposed to extreme temp flux. Exterior is a very high risk with very probable outcome.
It's not a matter of getting something to stick to them. There are many ways to achieve that goal. It's the impending doom and liability. If you inform her, and each of you know the risks and sign off on liability then paint on. It's job security when the windows get replaced because of damage.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. These were my thoughts as well. She has aleady replaced 2 windows with the "black"vinyl ones. Pretty slick looking actually. I think she will eventually replace them all but for the time being just wanted them to match. The more I think about it, it's just a straight up bad idea. Haha. 
I'll tell her she'll just have to suffer till she gets the new ones. Definitely don't need to lose anymore sleep at night..


----------



## Tiny Tim (May 26, 2017)

Black windows are twice the price as the exact same window in white, tan or ivory/almond. I have to assume the materials are superior.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

DONT ACCEPT THAT WORK. Vinyl should never be painted. Vinyl itself contracts and expands to cold and heat. No matter what products or people may tell you it's a bad deal and I've turned plenty of that work away. Wood framed or metal windows are totally fine with the right prep and product.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

You can paint vinyl, but you sure can't paint white vinyl black.

Parameters.

We paint plenty of Azek.


----------

